# Pcola Pier visit



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

heading out to Pensacola Beach pier with a couple buddies, hopefully there is at least something there heading out at 4:30 wish us luck:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck with the fish


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Lots of grass. Tons of sargasso. Slow on the fish though.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

spanish were there in the morning 1 king around 10 deep didnt eat, later at about 12:40 someone hooked up on a king and brought it on deck, around 1:30 2 more kings showed up i got ate myself and lost it. After that someone else lost a king, no more after that but there were a ton of ladyfish and bluefish in the mid afternoon. After i left i asked a buddy at school the next day if something else happened and he said he got a king on the deck and someone else did too


----------

